# Fitness training



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with what kind of weights to lift to better prepare me for target comp. My local archery shop has those rubber banded arrow pull exerciser's, but I was hoping for info re fitness tips. I even thought of tightening my now up to max poundage to strengthen my body better, as I'm guessing the pro archers must have a fair but of strength in their shoulders to hold the aim still. Cheers Steve.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

PM me your email and I can send you the work out for the Olympic Training Center in Chula Vista.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Archery is not so much a strength sport, especially compound archery. Usually our shooting muscles get plenty of exercise simply by shooting. However, you can help avoid injury by strengthening the supporting muscles. Too many archers have to quit shooting because of damage to the other muscles such as rotator cuff muscles. 

Holding steady is as much about the muscles that you relax as the ones you engage. One of the best coaches from a generation ago is quoted as saying "The tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. Everything else, arm, hands, shoulders etc are just hooks and levers".

But then good muscle condition never hurts.

Allen


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your input.


----------

